# Breakin Oil on JD 2210



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a JD 2210 with about 20hrs on it. The recommended 1st oil change is at 50 hrs. I assume it has a breakin oil that they want you to run for the full 50 hrs.

I won't be building on my new acreage until next spring/summer, so I wont be running it this winter. I will probably put it in storage with about 30 hrs on it. My question is, is it ok to leave the breakin oil in it for an extended storage period? It's pretty black already. Or should I just go ahead and change the oil at 30hrs and put it up for the winter?

I intend to talk to my dealer about this, but I thought I'd get some opinions from the board first.

Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd say change it now. If it's getting black that's and indicator that it needs changing. Change oil by the season or by the hours, whichever comes first.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

This is my opinion and mine alone for now. Get that oil and filter changed immediately if not sooner. I cannot believe that JD would not reccommend a oil change at 5 to 10 hours. The whole fact is break in oil is used to remove the castings and sand used to form the block away from the machied areas of the block and the heads. This to me can lead to premature wear on the engine. So my advise is do not use your tractor until that oil is changed. A 100 hours is a lot for the oil on any machine and I would be changing every 50 hours none the less. Filters and oil are cheap in the comparsion to replacing a engine.:tellyou:


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

I’m not about to get as excited as Michael, but I agree, change it now. 

My take after reading more posts on the subject that I’d like to admit.
New Engine:
Oil & filter @ 5 hours
Oil & filter @ 25 hours
Oil & filter @ 50 hours (@ 50 you can switch over to synthetic if you so desire)
Oil & filter every year or @ 50~100 hours (depending how dirty the oil is looking)

I always change the filter when I change the oil. I believe most MFG’s recommend a filter every other oil change.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Good observations, people. But let me add that it is a diesel, so I don't think the blackness in the oil is too out of the ordinary, but I am questioning the 50 hr interval.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*My View*

My view is it wont hurt to change it before they say change it. I change mine in my trucks about every 2500 miles and my Toyota has just about 300,000 miles on it still runs like a top. I try not to go over the 3000 mark. My LT i have change the oil twice on it the first at 8 hrs and the second at 30 hrs and i will try not to go over 25 hrs with it. To me oil is cheap so change it often and try not to worry about oil related problems. :winky: My $.02 anyway:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry if I get a little excited about oil changes, it is the fact I used to be a vehicle mechanic (ASE certified master mechanic). I have rebuilt countless engines, diesel and gas, and have seen the total destruction of engines with poor routine maintenance. This tends to be the death of any good engine :skull: That is why I firmly beleive in the fact of quick oil changing and the added benefit of preventing unneeded repairs. Of course you can pay alittle now or alot later and I just the small amount of money today.:cpu:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe MowHoward2210 and I talked about this over on CTB, but if you change out the oil prior to 50 hrs. on your Yanmar or John Deere diesel, it is important that you replace the oil with John Deere's break in oil until you have achieved the 50 hrs. Do NOT change the oil and replace with synthetic until you have that first 50 hours on the clock. In some cases more than 50 hours is required for proper break-in. You will then be at the 50 hr. break-in service point which is the most important service your tractor will ever have. The break-in oil is important due to piston ring break-in wear pattern which is crucial for long life in any diesel. After that I replace the oil and filter every 50 hours or annually which ever occurs first. I use the John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 (synthetic blend made for John Deere by Chevron) and the Deere filters (made by fleet guard). If you buy it in the 55 gallon drum it priced out to about $1.29 per quart. I use it in my Sea Ray, Cummins, and John Deere. This large a container may not be suitable for all. :thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Chief,

You most certainly did answer my same question on another site. I still have your link to the JD break-in oil bookmarked. I will certainly heed your good advice. I haven't put my 2210 in storage yet.

I was going to relay your advice to this thread, but never got around to it. Hopefully your reply will help others with similiar situations.

Thanks again!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Ask your John Deere dealer about this special break in oil.Maybe there is a special blend.But I bet it is the same as what you would normally buy from John Deere anyway.True do not switch to synthetic yet.

I would say go to 50hours if you were going to be using it.But since it will be in storage.Drain it and and change the filter.Do not let the black color concern you.That is normal for a diesl and 50 hours is not to long for the first oil change on a diesl.Never hurts to chage oil sooner however with anything.But there not like a gas engine and changing oil 5 or 10 hours first time is only true with small gas engines anyway.I have yet to see anyone change oil in a new car after 5 hours or a farm tractor or semi truck.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mow*

You are only fooling yourself.30 hours on the machine and you have not even started using the tractor on the job you bought it for. I think you will have your 50 hours before you're even done playing with your new toy.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I beg to differ, slipshod! I have been using if for the job I bought it for. I haul it out to my acreage on weekends when time or weather permits. I figure I have about 10 hours of mowing, 19 hours of FEL work, and at least a good hour loading it up on the dern trailer!

I've used it to build a creek crossing, cut in a new entrance on a fence row, haul firewood and drag logs. Also used it to move snow at my "townee" location. So I've worked it pretty good so far.

I'm having a hard time moving it out of my garage and into storage for the winter. Want to keep "playing"!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*convince the wife*

That the Deere should stay at the house. If the weather goes bad it will come in handy.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I like the way you think. Now if I could just convince the wife to like the way I think which is a mighty TALL order.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The concept of break-in oil changing is to get the metal fragments (shavings) out. If you do it to early, the metal fragments finally finish showing up and then chrun around in your system for a long period of time until you next oil change which may be 25 to 50 hours away. You do it to late, same thing. The cost of just doing it is low, the cost of waiting can cost you long term. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

All the aruguments seem to counterdict themselves to me. For instance:

Don't use syn. oil until the engine is broke in because the rings need to seat (wear in) for proper breakin...... Why would you want any oil that makes you rings wear, if it takes longer for your engine to break in (say 100 hours) then aren't you extending the total life of your engine by that amount???

Use break-in oil for the first so many hours..... What is break in oil? Is it thinner than reg oil? I have heard the term "break in" for years but have never read about it in an owner's manual nor seen a bottle of oil that said it was formulated for break ins.

Not to start a dino vs. syn thread, but would not syn be the best choice for air cooled engines because of the higher thermol break down of syn. oil?

Also, I agree that changing oil that has been in your tractor that has been sitting a long time (say 6 mo.) is a good idea. But I am running the oil that came in my tractor at this time... I have no idea how long this oil was in my tractor before I bought it.

I think what it all comes down to is your gut feeling and how good you are to your equipment. I once had a Nissan pickup that went two years without an oil change...It ran well when I sold it with 170,000 miles. 
I won't neglect my tractor this way 

:jumpropeb


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

"Break-in oil" or "the oil" that is used initially, I would change it after 5 hours. My tractor had some green oil in it. It is refered to as break-in oil. I don't know the differences in the green versus the standard oil. All in all, I would change what ever the initial oil is after 5 hours. 

As for synthetic oil, again, not an expert, but every says to run standard oil the first year... so with that... I will. I am not sure if I will switch over to synthentic, but I won't think about it for a few more months.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here is what John Deere recommends and supplies for break-in oil: 
http://jdparts.deere.com/partsmkt/document/english/expert/pmac/fb_BreakInOil.htm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is a matter of personal preference as to when to change the oil. The metal fragments are captured in the oil filter and are not circulated. At least the fragments larger than about 20 microns. Here is the link for the John Deere Break-in oil. Follow what the owner's manual states and use a good filter AND oil. John Deere filters run about a little under $6 each. If you buy the John Deere oil in the 55 gallon drum it prices out to around $1.29 a quart. 

Break-in engine oil 

Maybe Santa will leave a case of filters and a drum of 15W-40 Plus 50 semi synthetic under the tree! :merry: 

:xmas:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, that was wierd, Chief!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well...........what else can you ask then except for great minds think alike! :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*fake oil*

I run Mobile 1 in my 88 chevy 1500 4x4. I installed a factory crate motor brand new during a frame off restoration. I have run fake oil since day one and the engine did not develope it's full potential for over 30,000 miles. That is a long break in.


----------

